# [SOLVED] Linksys Router network connection but no internet connectivity



## bfierle (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a linksys WRT54G router and a Motorola MSTATEA modem. Last night everything was fine and today, poof! If I connect directly from my modem to computer I have internet connectivity. If I connect directly to my router or wirelessly I have network connection, but no internet. With the modem plugged into the router the internet light on router is green. I've checked the router settings and everything looks as it should (at least to me). From the linksys diagnostic screen it is unable to connect to my PPOe so something with that is the problem. Here's the ipconfig:

*With modem connected directly to computer*
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

*With modem connected to router and router connected to computer*
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Hope someone can help! Thanks.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Router network connection but no internet connectivity*

Try rebooting the setup this way:
1. Unplug the power to the modem
2. Unplug the power to the router
3. Wait 30 seconds
4. Plugin in the modem and wait until that lights settle down to normal
5. Plugin the router and do the same
6. Check your connection through the router by connecting the computer.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Router network connection but no internet connectivity*

Looking over your settings again, it does look like your modem is a router as well. See if this thread helps: Solved: Solved: Trying to connect dsl modem thru linksys router. - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## bfierle (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Router network connection but no internet connectivity*

I had already tried the shutting things off in series with no luck. I disabled the DHCP server on the linksys setup page and now I cannot connect to the network through the router or access the setup page anymore to change it back or change anything else.


----------



## bfierle (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Router network connection but no internet connectivity*

It works now. I reset the modem (again) and selected Auto Config DHCP instead of PPPoe and now it works. Strange because AT&T directions say to use PPPoe and that's what it was on for the past few months and worked fine. Now I'll keep my fingers croseed!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I've found that AT&T don't give the best directions. Hope that keeps working for you.


----------

